# Moveing to Christchurch pleaße help?



## salmonfella (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys 23 year old lad here from Ireland .am leaving Ireland solo for Christchurch. Mid November can't wait now just a few quick questions ...just wondering what kinda clothes I should pack? And also anyone recomand a hostel to stay at? Or even beter an area to live wit good access yo a bus route as I hope to be working in the red zone (I am a electrician) .. and also what sights are a must see round Christchurch? thanks in advance Ross


----------



## MelKiwi (Oct 3, 2010)

Gidday, not long until you make the move.

NZ is known for '4 seasons in one day' - so be prepared and bring your winter and summer clothes!

Check out trademe.co.nz or gumtree.co.nz for maybe a short term room rent, as will be cheaper than a hostel. Or else yes there are a few hostels, google them.

You can visit Hamner Springs hot pools, 1.5hrs, or Akaroa is bout 1 & 1/4 hours.

Good luck


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

You know that huge collection of clothes you need for Ireland? That wet weather gear, sun hat, shorts, t-shirt, thermal fleece & wooly socks?

Pack it all


----------

